# My first gaming PC



## Reece12sky (Jun 25, 2008)

I've always used laptops because of moving around a lot with work, this will be my first gaming PC, i keep trying to find the components to build it myself but i always ended choosing the most expensive components with little knowledge if they will actualy benefit me so i need your help!

Budget: I don't really have a budget its going to be a dream PC within reason no stupidly overpriced parts for a tiny boost in peformance

Brands: Intel CPU Nvidia GPU

Multitasking: Ill sometimes run the same game twice to log in two accounts whilst doing casual browsing, music etc.

Gaming: I play old to new games, Dayz, Arma, Tera, i want to be able to play whatever comes out over the next year or so

Calculations: I want to eventually get into video editing, recording and streaming..

Overclocking: Yes i plan to push my CPU to get the most out of it because a lot of games i play are in alpha etc and use only 1 core

Storage: I want a SSD rougly 500gb will do and a SSD 1tb for stuff i dont use that often, some games, videos, pictures..

Operating System: Windows 10

Accessories: already have the accessories

Recycled Components: ill be using the gtx lightning 770 a friend gave me but will be buying titan x a month or so after this build

Monitor: Ill be using a benq GL2450 temporarily untill i get the new gpu then ill upgrade to a beast 144hz mega overpriced monitor

Stores: Any reliable stores in the UK

Location: England

I dont plan on using SLI anytime soon, most games will be ran in 1080p, wanting a case that is large, easy to get around and a future proof psu if i do decide to SLI

thanks guys just need a push in the right direction before i buy im stuck mainly on the cpu


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Best place is to start here and find the parts on Amazon.co.uk:

http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f255/tsf-hardware-teams-recommended-builds-2016-a-668661.html


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Jul 22, 2012)

Yep...and from the Intel build side....I recommend the $1300 build with a few minor adjustments. The PSU, CPU cooler and Case....upgrade the PSU to at least a 750 watt and the case is more of a personal choice. But I'd find something with some better airflow. For the CPU cooler, I'd go with the $1700 build choice, the Noctua.....it's a top dog air cooled cpu cooler.


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

Grab a GTX980Ti Superclocked Edition instead of a Titan, cheaper and faster.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

I can heartily recommend '*Novatech*' for UK supplies, my last build (see 'My System' <---) cost just over £400 without mouse/k'board, monitor and OS and everything was despatched the same day as ordering - Also, getting all the bits from 1 place often saves quite a bit on delivery costs too :wink:

I've never had any complaints with Novatech and they have a very excellent support service (less than 12 hours to replace a dead monitor with a new one and remove the dead one).


----------



## Reece12sky (Jun 25, 2008)

Hey sorry for the late reply I've been away for 6 weeks working , my circumstances have changed now I'm going to try spend a lot less now because of other financial commitments but I still want to play 1080p at ultra and get good for

I'm not going to bother with the overpriced skyline cpu's or the new mobo and ddr4 ram and I'm going to use a msg gtx lightning 770 temporarily untill I can upgrade the gpu and monitor I have later

Can anyone suggest a build I try to read about it but I end up reading deep into it and getting lost 

Thanks


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

The $800 Intel Build I recommended above would be a good one to meet your needs. It will be even less if you already have the GPU.


----------



## Reece12sky (Jun 25, 2008)

But I intend to upgrade to 980ti will that still be okay? 

I was thinking of going with the 4790k? Is that a bad idea?


----------



## Reece12sky (Jun 25, 2008)

It's doing my head in because I need to order today before I deploy back on exercise so my brother can build it me


----------



## Reece12sky (Jun 25, 2008)

Would the gtx lightning fit the maximus hero iii skyline motherboard? Just temporary till I upgrade? I


----------



## Reece12sky (Jun 25, 2008)

This is what I came up with Intel Core i7-6700K, NZXT H440 (Matte Black) - System Build - PCPartPicker United Kingdom

Tell me why you think ?


----------



## Reece12sky (Jun 25, 2008)

OK so I've bought everything except for the case

6700k 
Corsair h100i gtx cpu cooler
Asus maximus hero viii mobo
16gb ram 300hz corsair vengence
250gb ssd
1tb hdd 
850w gold cert corsair psu

I'm stuck on the case I'm wanting a full case I ordered the storm trooper which I loved the design off but then I realised it was 5 years old so I canceled the order, was it compatible? Can a case really get outdated and if so how? Because I really dunno which case to order I just don't want an old one that will need changing soon, what causes them to need changing? Thanks


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

You went from asking about the overkill and unneeded GTX 980 Ti, to what motherboard, to providing me with parts, to buying it all. We don't even get a chance to look it all over first.

Your pick of the NZXT H440 case is what I use and I absolutely love it. I don't think you'll go wrong there.


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

If you intend to Overclock the CPU go with the "K" series otherwise its a waste of money.
Also if its solely a gaming rig then use an i5 CPU the i7 counterparts (Matched specs) are only different in the fact that they have Hyperthreading. Games do not benefit from HT and in some cases can actually slow them down.

However if you like recording game-play, game streaming, video/photo editing then get the i7 as they will utilize HT very well.


----------



## Reece12sky (Jun 25, 2008)

Yeah because I had about half a day to buy a desktop pc for the first time thanks for the info guys


----------



## Reece12sky (Jun 25, 2008)

Could you guys let me know if I would need to buy a cable with my Samsung 250gb ssd? It doesn't come with one but will my maximus viii hero provide sata cables?


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

Your board ships with 6 SATA cables.


----------



## Reece12sky (Jun 25, 2008)

Thanks one last thing 

Just a quick question really my parts for building my rig are on the way one concern I have is that to fit the corsair hydro h100i gtx I'm going to need to remove the 200mm exhaust fan at the top, doesn't this defeat the purpose of cooling having to remove a fan?

Do all water coolers this big usually require a fan removing?*

Should I change case? Thanks


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

What case did you decide on? The H440? The case only has front and rear pre-mounted fans.


----------



## Reece12sky (Jun 25, 2008)

Nah the CM storm trooper, 

What's the best 850w psu I can get between £120-200


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Yes, for a top mounted rad, the fan would need to be adjusted or removed.

Look for a XFX or Seasonic branded PSU.


----------



## Reece12sky (Jun 25, 2008)

Thanks a lot for the info I've got another question about the case I chose , it has fan control at the front for five fans I think and it adjusts all 5 fans at the same time and has 5 different speed settings my question is

If I want to control each fan individualy would I need to plug them into the motherboard and just not use the fan control built into the case? The maximum viii hero comes with software and built in fan control already which I think would be better than the one built into the case,could you let me know thanks


----------

